
Træfik, a modern reverse-proxy - emilevauge
http://traefik.github.io/
======
philips
I like this pattern of using a distributed configuration store like etcd for
load balancers so you can have a single configuration for a set of frontends.
It is also great to have HTTP servers focused on runtime reconfiguration via
APIs. A similar project that I have found useful is called Vulcan:
[http://vulcand.io/](http://vulcand.io/)

~~~
emilevauge
In fact, I'm using
[https://github.com/mailgun/oxy](https://github.com/mailgun/oxy), the reverse
proxy Engine made by Mailgun to build Vulcand :) Vulcand is awsome. But I
wanted to build something simpler, that would work not only with etcd, but
also with Docker, Mesos, Consul, etc.

------
josteink
For a norwegian (ØÆÅ, there you go, proof enough?), seeing someone misspelling
traffic as "træfik" immediately makes me think about some guy from out in the
country, with a semi-thick norwegian dialect and bad, bad norw-english
pronounciation.

"Træfik".

Americanized, with full prejudice, my best træfik character-impression would
be "Hey y'all. Howdy doodely do! What'cha got going on here in the barn?
Because that ain't no country or western I know!"

You get the picture :)

~~~
emilevauge
It comes from
[http://phonemicchart.com/transcribe/?w=TRAFFIC](http://phonemicchart.com/transcribe/?w=TRAFFIC)
;)

~~~
imron
It may well do, but I certainly don't want to visit that page every time I
want to type the name.

~~~
emilevauge
The project on Github is simply traefik without the æ, so it should be ok :)

------
SEJeff
Any chance you can add one of those "Fork me on github" banners? Not even
having the github url a hyperlink is a bit annoying.

~~~
emilevauge
You're absolutely right :) It should be better now.

------
luisfaceira
I'm very interested in dynamically configured reverse proxies, and this one
seems to have a few positive aspects. A few doubts:

* How is the API authenticated?

* Does the API backend persist the configuration?

* Are there any plans for content-modification?

~~~
emilevauge
Hi! 1/ TLS 2/ Not for now, but definitely the roadmap 3/ Not in a near futur
sorry :)

------
thethimble
Have you guys done any performance analysis of Træfɪk vs HAProxy vs Nginx?

~~~
emilevauge
I have made some tests, but as Træfɪk is still in developpement, I will
publish some serious benchmarks later.

Besides, Træfɪk is not in the race of pure performance. It is fast and will be
fast, but it's not my top priority.

~~~
inkel
As long as its performance is not orders of magnitude slower than
HAProxy/Nginx, I think it's great that is not your top priority :)

------
foolinaround
I would like a comparison of features with haproxy.

TIA!

~~~
fgd
+1

------
d2xdy2
The readme links to a releases page to get some binaries, but afaik it's just
source.

~~~
emilevauge
Binaries are here, I can see them :)

~~~
d2xdy2
I must be incredibly dense... forgive me.

> [http://imgur.com/7iNx4btl.png](http://imgur.com/7iNx4btl.png)

is the releases page

> [http://imgur.com/LTJ5AfWl.png](http://imgur.com/LTJ5AfWl.png)

is what I see when I unpack either the Zip or the Tarball.

I don't see a binary anywhere on there. I'd really like to try it out, though!

~~~
emilevauge
Ops, my bad. The release was in draft mode, not public... It should be better
now :)

~~~
d2xdy2
Thanks!

